# New Puppy Establishing Dominance



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

So, I've had my nine month old puppy for three weeks now. We have three other dogs.. and it took some adjusting for them to get used to him. When he first came in he was VERY submissive. Now, he's attacking our little chow mix (who is kind of helpless to him). Our alpha female GSD keeps protecting the chow by putting her head on his back when Echo bites at him... and blocking access to him. I'm unsure whether he is trying to play with the dog.. or bite the dog. Either way, the chow is not fond of him. He's 5 years old.. and not much of a player anyway.

So, I resorted to putting Echo back in the crate while no one is home. The other three dogs roam free... I don't know what to do. This is the first time I've dealt with anything like this. Is it wrong for me to crate only him? The other dogs are 4, 5 and 14--and that's how long they have been in this house. To have a puppy come in and 'take over' isn't sitting well with them OR me. 

What would you do?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

He might be just playing but when you aren't there to supervise anything can happen. I don't see anything wrong with crating just Echo until he's a little older and you're sure they'll all get along when you aren't there.
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you  I do believe he's just playing. He plays with me, and boy does it hurt. I was covered in bruises the first week. He plays ROUGH. 

He just lived his entire nine months in a crate and was never played with.. so I feel bad. However, at least I will be coming home to play with him so he knows it's okay. I'm really hoping he learns it's not okay to attack the other dogs.. I dunno though. :-/ Does being stuck in the crate really send a message through to him?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nothing wrong with crating him, he needs to deserve his freedom, till then --- CRATE!


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

any more advice from anyone?!?!?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I would absolutely crate when you aren't home until you figure this out.

I'd also like you to start learning dog behavior so you can recognize play vs. and issue. GSD's can play VERY rough and sound horrendous (like a huge dog fight). That said, other dogs don't all appreciate them.

Do you know how your CURRENT dogs play/wrestle so you can compare their body language and behaviors?

I'd make sure I was spending alot of one on one exercising and playing with the GSD.

DOG CLASSES would really help you recognize and be more confident with your dogs. Plus you could work with a trainer and get help for your dog and your situation.


----------



## ddvv (Mar 7, 2011)

Pups and mature/older dogs don't always mix well; I have a 6 months old dobe and an almost 11 years old GSD and she can quickly get on his nerves so her time with him is supervised and limited. It will take time for your dogs to establish their own hierarchy but in the meantime you should probably supervise their interactions. Also, is the pup neutered? an intact GSD male might not do well with other male dogs in the house once fully mature.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Definitely crate. Especially if you are not sure if it's play/aggression.
Here is a great video to watch on dog language: The Language of Dogs.

He is still young to have free roam of the house as well as with him crated you know everyone is safe when you are away.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Echolicious said:


> Does being stuck in the crate really send a message through to him?


No, but sending him a message is not the point of crating him when you're not there. It's a management technique to keep him from practicing bad behavior that could lead to a fight. If his only interactions with the other dogs are when you're there to supervise you can encourage appropriate play behavior and step in and stop things when it's starting to get out of hand. You don't want him to continue picking on your other dog at will, and you don't want one of them being in the position of defending the other dog against him. That's a recipe for disaster, and if it continues you may come home to injured or dead dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would definately crate him and not feel bad about it..its' for HIS safety and the safety of the others.

I have a `10 yr old male aussie that is ALWAYS crated when I am not here to supervise...I got him at 12 weeks, he would be fine by himself, but he is a trouble maker, has displaced aggression and I don't trust him to not start some kind of fight with the two girls who are not crated, when I am not here..

He loves his crate, and when I just mention I'm leaving, he runs right in waiting for something yummy to gnaw on...I don't feel bad at all


----------

